# How to resume freebsd-update upgrade



## AZ4ZeL (May 25, 2010)

Hi!

I tried to upgrade from 7.2. to 7.3 using freebsd-update on the remote host over ssh.
Unfortunately I didn't use "screen"-like tool and when I was merging configuration files SSH-connection was closed because of network problems. 

After I reconnected I noticed that there is no more running freebsd-update script and when I tried to run It again, I got:



```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.3-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.2-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc
src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release
src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin
src/usbin world/base world/dict world/games world/info world/manpages
world/proflibs

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/catpages world/doc

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 7.3-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... gunzip: data stream error
metadata is corrupt.
```

I tried to erase data in /var/db/freebsd-update but it didn't help.

Any ideas?

Best regards,


----------



## mgribov (Jan 21, 2012)

I had the same problem. 

I looked at the relevant part of the freebsd-update shells script (search exactly for "metadata is corrupt") and that part of the code downloads some .gz files, whose names are their sha256 hashes - so for example 60a4e27e4126f4e53cef56ac88437040773513fc30aae3f5c4a48538edeba44f.gz

After downloading and before unzipping, it runs *sha256* to see if the hash of the file matches its name, and if it doesnt, that error is thrown.

In my case, I believe it was because during the upgrade I had some packet loss and high latency, so the files downloaded were themselves corrupt.
I tried rerunning freebsd-update 3 times, and third time it worked, so I think its really matter of retrying utnil you get it. 

You can also put some sort of an echo statement within that part of the code in freebsd-update and try to download and verify the files yourself.

Hope it helps!


----------

